# This guy is awesome.



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 3, 2008)

Kermit

YouTube - America's Got Talent: Terry Fator - What a Wonderful World

Garth Brooks

YouTube - America's Got Talent: Terry Fator - Friends In Low Places


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 3, 2008)

I get such a kick out of him! How on earth does he manage those voices without moving his lips?

Beats me hollow, so it does. I can't do Kermit worth beans under the best circumstances, and this dude mimics him via ventriloquism!


----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 3, 2008)

He's almost as cool as David Hasselhoff, who is a judge on that show.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## govols (Apr 4, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> He's almost as cool as David Hasselhoff, who is a judge on that show.



The dummy by himself can sing better than David though!

Listening to David do a solo on that show wouldn't have gotten to the 3 judges on AIdol, not unless they played it as a blooper.


----------

